# My Future 1/43 Road Course



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Gret section here  I just decomissioned GreenRun Speedway it is now hanging on the wall. As soon as I finish my 4 Lemans cars this is what I am going to build with full sceanary. It will be 8' X 3' 4 Lane 1/43 Artin. Shown below is a 80" X 36" first draft in tTracker 2000. But this will be my basic design










Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bring on the pix! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

This is an old post but the interest of 1/43rd has been shown before

Gonzo


----------

